# Advice on air compressor please and thanks!



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

We rarely do wints in my area, but are traveling up north and they are pretty mandatory so I need to purchase a gas compressor, does this description seem correct? We had one to plug into our generator but it magically fell off the truck 6 months ago and I can't remember the specifics of it. Thanks so much! Description below


NEW! 6.5 HP 10 Gal Air Gas Compressor, Belt Drive 425.00
(Two x 5Gal Tanks) This 6.5 HP 10 Gal Air Compressor, Belt Drive (Two x 5Gal Tanks) is currently In-Stock and available for immediate shipping. Save Now on this Neiko Air Gas Compressor,
EPA Approved
6.5HP
Engine Type: 168F
No Load Speed: 1200rpm
Max Pressure: 125psi
Displacement: [email protected]/ [email protected]


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Sounds fine. I have 2 Titan gas compressors i picked up out of pawn shops over the years. They work great. Harbor Freight has a gas compressor for about the price you quoted.....


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

This works good and it won't fall off the back of the trailer. You can rent out also when you are not using.:thumbsup:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> This works good and it won't fall off the back of the trailer. You can rent out also when you are not using.:thumbsup:


You blowin out houses or apartment buildings with that thing?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> You blowin out houses or apartment buildings with that thing?


I'm guessing boilers with the old cast iron radiators. Gotta get the lines cleared in under 2 minutes.....Whats the CFM on something like that?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> We rarely do wints in my area, but are traveling up north and they are pretty mandatory so I need to purchase a gas compressor, does this description seem correct? We had one to plug into our generator but it magically fell off the truck 6 months ago and I can't remember the specifics of it. Thanks so much! Description below
> 
> 
> NEW! 6.5 HP 10 Gal Air Gas Compressor, Belt Drive 425.00
> ...


I have a Rolair and a Hitachi wheel barrow compressor. The Rolair is much quieter but stands really tall and is a lot heavier. The Hitachi is noisey, light and has been in the shop 3 times in the last 16 months.

Keep in mind I use mine for roofing too, not just wintz.

My biggest reccomendation is to get something with a good engine on it. I tend to only buy Honda powered equipment.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I have a Rolair and a Hitachi wheel barrow compressor. The Rolair is much quieter but stands really tall and is a lot heavier. The Hitachi is noisey, light and has been in the shop 3 times in the last 16 months.
> 
> Keep in mind I use mine for roofing too, not just wintz.
> 
> My biggest reccomendation is to get something with a good engine on it. I tend to only buy Honda powered equipment.


YES HONDA or Briggs and Straton !! NO TECHEMSEA I found one at a trashout and cleaned it up was noisy but it has served me well It had a Robins subaru engine on it . Ran like a top was expensive on parts tho' $75 for a carb kit.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Blondie...That is not a bad price on the one you posted...Even Harbor Frieghts one sell for around 6-700.
But the one you listed will cover all the req's for the service....


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

we run the titans ( bright yellow) with the honda motors my newest was purchased from a yard sale person bought it never fired it up had it for 4 years in its shipping packaging 400 another tip put your lines on hose reels and only use rubber lines the plastic air line when cold are a PITA and always blow out your drain lines between stops they freeze up in the back of the truck


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> This works good and it won't fall off the back of the trailer. You can rent out also when you are not using.:thumbsup:


Omg! That thing is huge! Thanks


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> Omg! That thing is huge! Thanks


Thank you all for the advice, I was thinking the Honda engine also that's what we mow with and our generator and they never give issues! Everyone have a great day and keep busy!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I'm guessing boilers with the old cast iron radiators. Gotta get the lines cleared in under 2 minutes.....Whats the CFM on something like that?





375, says right on it. :lol: :lol:




I used a 185 once when I had it rented for blowing out sprinkler lines. 
Turn the PSI down to 30 and get all over it, trailer house lines blown in mere moments. :thumbup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> 375, says right on it. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, my eyes must be going bad! :icon_eek: Didn't catch that.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Thx  hahaha


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> Thank you all for the advice, I was thinking the Honda engine also that's what we mow with and our generator and they never give issues! Everyone have a great day and keep busy!


Honda all the way :thumbsup:


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

why do you want gas? 

Id rather have an electric and a generator because then when the houses have electricity I don't need to run 100' of hose. 

I do a couple hundred wints a year and I use a $125 bostich 2gal. I think its 4cubic ft at 40psi/min. Then I have a 1600watt generator for when there is no power. Total cost of the setup was like $300 and generally lasts about 5 years before replacing (or until I drop it enough that it stops working).

We have had the discussion over and over here with people claming that you cant do a wint with less then 14 cu ft/min, but I've never once had to do a freeze repair because of a failed wint so.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

A gas 9 or 12 cfm is faster.

And you can't deny it.



Your set up is the last thing I'd want, but if it works for you go for it.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I have a 2 gallon I use for my framing nailer. I have tried to do wints with it a few times and it takes literally FOREVER!! My 12cfm gas will charge an entire house in 3-4 minutes. The twin tank takes better than 10 minutes......


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

We had a little 2 gal that my husband tried to use for wints when he first started out. Took forever and he hated using it.


----------

